# [ADC 9"] Performance Potential?



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

To me it's exactly the same than a Warp 9, but with smaller brushes.
Also no dual brushes like Helwig on Warp motor.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

Interesting photos - can you post the brush dimensions for each motor?


----------

